# rubbery ink



## wiffle113 (Oct 20, 2008)

when i print on dark shirts what causes my ink to be rubbery


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Might be the heat transfer is not enough so try giving more heat


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You are probably using an opaque ink on dark shirts but not on lights, right? Or you are at least underbasing on darks and not on lights, right?


----------



## wiffle113 (Oct 20, 2008)

Noxid you are correct on opaque ink on darks and not on lights no underbase


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Check the quality of ink once.


----------

